# FIFA 09 vs PES 2009



## tuxybuzz (Oct 6, 2008)

which one of the two would are you awaiting more impatiently??


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 9, 2008)

pes 2009 will be great , fifa 09 cant beat pes 2009


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2008)

pes09 is next-gen.enuff said.

isn't it releasing on 17th this month?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

^^Yep. I'm getting FIFA 09 soon cool and I'll get PES 2009 after it releases. I'm awaiting to play both. I wanna see the developments made to FIFA's game engine and I can't wait to play the Manager Modes and Be a Pro which  will last 4 seasons. In PES 2009, all I'm looking for is gameplay, gameplay and more gameplay.
BTW,  you didn't add a "Both" option in your poll.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Already got FIFA 09 (see my review link in my siggy)*  

coz, i hv already played FIFA 09, so my vote goes to FIFA 09..but  I knw PES 09 isint far behind in kickin' sum B*tt..lol... always love this kind of positive rivalry b/w 2 gaming companies, as the original benefitter are "we" the gamers here.. 
----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2008)

PES2009.... FIFA 09 turned out to be a damp squib for me


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

Got FIFA 09 today... Played many games. I'm seriously disappointed. It's nothing but more hype, less substance. The gameplay is improved but comes nowhere close to PES. And most of the things remain the same. I'm waiting for PES 2009 now.

Go Skull go.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^

yup, me too not very impressed  and the same posted in my review here too.... ---> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99459


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 10, 2008)

I played FIFA09. It is improved from FIFA08 but still feels lacking. Not all that bad though!


----------



## baccilus (Oct 10, 2008)

PES 09 seems waaayyy better. I tried the FIFA demo and didn't like it at all. Gameplay is no where near PES one.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 10, 2008)

What is gameplay? Can someone explain to me in details what kinda gameplay in PES is better than that in FIFA. I find the term gameplay very vague.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^

well, "gameplay"  can be termd as the way u feel while playing the game, like the Controls of the particular game, the graphics, the way AI reacts to the game/tactics against you, the responsive nature of the game , the commentary, the sound and most importantly the gaming satisfaction that u will get after playing a game.. 

so that u can term it as "wAh!! kya game hain" 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ Just what I had thought. A vague term but a parameter nevertheless. 
If so; I can now say that gameplay of PES 2008 is better than that of FIFA 2008; as I have played both.


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 11, 2008)

fifa 09 the players are bit rough definately few improvements over fifa 08 but again its not that impressive nor great.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Just what I had thought. A vague term but a parameter nevertheless.
> If so; I can now say that gameplay of PES 2008 is better than that of FIFA 2008; as I have played both.



yes, u can now say that..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

PES gfx and AI is overwhelming in front of FIFA

(according to 2008 versions, hope it is same the 2009s)


----------



## gauravthecooldude (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys , are you talking about the console versions of pes or the pc version ? Coz i've played the pc version and i think it is not as good as fifa 09 !


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2008)

I will be getting PES09 soon. Will post some screenies ASAP.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

^^I've got the demo already and I've posted a review as well. I'm getting the full game soon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL Fifa 09 is the hands down winner this year.I am talking about the best PES version vs. best Fifa version.Fifa 08 was revolutionary and Fifa 09 is even better,especially the online component of the game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> LOL Fifa 09 is the hands down winner this year.I am talking about the best PES version vs. best Fifa version.Fifa 08 was revolutionary and Fifa 09 is even better,especially the online component of the game.



Err... have you played the full version of PES 2009 yet?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

Is PES 09 out?FIFA 09 is OK but nothing in it to call it 'awesome'.It's just another soccer game.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Is PES 09 out? ....


Officially not but leaked already! 

By the way, PES 2009 will kick the butt of Fifa09.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 16, 2008)

I played Fifa 09. It's great fun. Havent played PES 09. But read the ign review. It said that allthough PES 09 was more fun it lacked realism - and this time for a change Fifa is more realistic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Err... have you played the full version of PES 2009 yet?


No I didn't even play Fifa for PC fully (online componant)
But have you played Fifa and PES at PS3?Because thats where the real fight is.Its not at the PC between their watered down versions.
I just told the general fan opinion which even includes the PES fans who switched to Fifa this year.
I won't mention reviewers' opinion because PES fanboys believe EA bribes them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No I didn't even play Fifa for PC fully (online componant)
> But have you played Fifa and PES at PS3?Because thats where the real fight is.Its not at the PC between their watered down versions.
> I just told the general fan opinion which even includes the PES fans who switched to Fifa this year.
> I won't mention reviewers' opinion because PES fanboys believe EA bribes them



Only FIFA for the PC is a watered down version. PES has the same version for PC, PS3 & X360.
And FIFA 09 on the PC is nothing short of a frustrating experience.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been trying FIFA 09 SKULLPTURA but no seeds, for past week noone seeding damn heck, more than 1000 downloading!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I played Fifa 09. It's great fun. Havent played PES 09. But read the ign review. It said that *allthough PES 09 was more fun it lacked realism - and this time for a change Fifa is more realistic.*



I really don't understand on what basis those guys said that. They were probably paid by EA Sports to put down PES and praise FIFA. 
Actually, it's the other way round.


----------



## gauravthecooldude (Oct 18, 2008)

Guys i've played both the games ! Got pes yesterday . And i must say that this time around fifa really gives pes a run for its money. Although in the gameplay and physics department , fifa doesn't even come close to pes but fifa packs in better graphics , licensing , sound , the sheer atmosphere is stunning ! So i'll give them both equal marks ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

I also played both. FIFA pwns PES. PES is quite messed up (controls and all) and therefore, I suggest, you stay away from it!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I also played both. FIFA pwns PES. PES is quite messed up (controls and all) and therefore, I suggest, you stay away from it!



The online community would suggest otherwise:

*forums.electronicarts.co.uk/fifa-09-pc/

Just check out the first 2-3 pages of this forum. :d


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I also played both. FIFA pwns PES. PES is quite messed up (controls and all) and therefore, I suggest, you stay away from it!




me too not liking PES controls..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2008)

Ya Fifa for PC is nowhere near its console counterpart,we can all agree on that.But as I said before the real competition is between the best Fifa vs. the best PES.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> me too not liking PES controls..



Read my previous posts, controls can be changed.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 18, 2008)

I like customised PES sontrols to be much more better than FIFA controls. I can do things pretty much I could never do in FIFA... Maybe this years FIFA will make me happy.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

You can change the controls in both PES and FIFA, so if you're uncomfortable with the controls, instead of complainin, just go and change em.
I always keep the same controls for both FIFA and PES so I never have any  compatibility issues.


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 20, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No I didn't even play Fifa for PC fully (online componant)
> But have you played Fifa and PES *at* PS3?Because thats where the real fight is.*Its not at the PC* between their watered down versions.
> I just told the general fan opinion which even includes the PES fans who switched to Fifa this year.
> I won't mention reviewers' opinion because PES fanboys believe EA bribes them



Were you drunk mate?
PES *at* PS3 
not *at* the PC 

PES ownz FIFA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> Were you drunk mate?
> PES *at* PS3
> not *at* the PC
> 
> PES ownz FIFA


If you have nothing to contribute go away.


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 20, 2008)

FIFA is a arcade style game, which become really easy & then boring a bit too soon, doing skills and pulling off amazing plays gets really easy.
but on the other hand PES provides longevity and depth, You can do many skills,  score from far out, lob the goalie , but these things dont happen all the time like in noobish FIFA.
when you do something amazing in PES its really rewarding , as it takes a lot of skill to pull off such feats.

so PES ownz FIFA again.


if you suck at gaming, stick to FIFA, if you're a hardcore fan of football, PES is the GAME for you.

Is this contribution enough Arsenal_Gunners?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> score from far out, lob the goalie , but these things dont happen all the time like in noobish FIFA.


Tactic modifier+shoot

Go away


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

Please DO NOT turn this into a fanboy war.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2008)

He is just trolling around without any facts.
DO NOT FEED THE TROLL!


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 21, 2008)

@Arsenal_Gunners 
you suck at PES, dont you? thats why you are all over FIFA
Tactic modifier+shoot???? 
in a arcade game? tactic? LMAO
i scored around 15 goals in a match, but its hard (impossible) to score like that in PES.
you need tactics+shoot in PES not in FIFA, in FIFA even the defence can take the ball to score a goal, no need of passes  LMAO (sarcasm)
the troll is you, not me.


----------



## mahesh (Oct 21, 2008)

gauravthecooldude said:


> Hey guys , are you talking about the console versions of pes or the pc version ? Coz i've played the pc version and i think it is not as good as fifa 09 !




This is absolutely true in the case of pc versions.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Read my previous posts, controls can be changed.




in pc version of PES 2008 which key is used to switch the players.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

maheshr said:


> in pc version of PES 2008 which key is used to switch the players.



On the keyboard, the default key is Q and on the gamepad it's L1.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> @Arsenal_Gunners
> you suck at PES, dont you? thats why you are all over FIFA
> Tactic modifier+shoot????
> in a arcade game? tactic? LMAO
> ...


"Tactic?LMAO"
Thanks for the laughs.Go away now please


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was just fooling around man no need to get angry.
I am outta here


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

What ? I scored 19 goals while playing PES08 on PS2 

Arsenal_Gunners is right.......DONT FEED THE TROLL!


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Of all the people this wannabe had to reply
Earth to KPower ManiaC, we are talking about FIFA09 & PES*09*.
btw 19 goals?  ya right. LMAO


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2008)

Come on Guys..enough is enough...this is thread not meant for flaming and fanboyism


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 21, 2008)

all i posted were facts. come on! the thread is titled *FIFA 2009 vs PES 2009*.
some senior members having 1000's of posts think they know everything.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

Chintu08, What in the bloody hell do you think of yourself ? You are nothing more than an immature foolish troll. Nobody wants you so get the **** out of here and let us discuss in peace. If you dont have the ****ing balls to score 19 goals then shut the **** up and glue your ass down. Why harrass others without any reason!

And BTW, its 'KPower Mania'.........understood moron ? Now go **** yourself.


----------



## Chintu08 (Oct 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Chintu08, What in the bloody hell do you think of yourself ? You are nothing more than an immature foolish troll. Nobody wants you so get the **** out of here and let us discuss in peace. If you dont have the ****ing balls to score 19 goals then shut the **** up and glue your ass down. Why harrass others without any reason!
> 
> And BTW, its 'KPower Mania'.........understood moron ? Now go **** yourself.



look  'KPower Mania', mind your language.
freaking foul mouthed kid .
now look what you did, we were having gentle discussion & you spoiled everything, i backed off when Arsenal told me to. its because of people like you some good threads become like you, kiddish
anyways reporting your post.
btw, "immature foolish troll", who me? 
first prove my facts wrong then post


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

Come on people, everyone has their choices. It's utterly useless to praise one game while bringing down the other. For me it's PES all the way. For someone else, it might be FIFA, I don't care.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

@Chintu08- I know you're a PES fanboy, and so am I, but you musn't put down the others that way.

You can't forget that PES too has it's own shortcomings. Even in PES, you can score goals quite easily once you get used to it. All you need is one good player like C. Ronaldo.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

Chintu08 said:


> look  'KPower Mania', mind your language.
> freaking foul mouthed kid .
> now look what you did, we were having gentle discussion & you spoiled everything, i backed off when Arsenal told me to. its because of people like you some good threads become like you, kiddish
> anyways reporting your post.
> ...



w/ever.

Go **** yourself.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 22, 2008)

KPower Mania banned for 5 days..


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

May I know why I was banned and Chintu w/ever wasnt banned ? I agree that I used foul language but he infuriated me to do so. Please punish him as he is liable for it. And I am sorry for my foolishness.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

Plz guys, get this thread back on topic. Solve your personal problems through PM.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 22, 2008)

KPower Mania_Reloaded said:


> May I know why I was banned and Chintu w/ever wasnt banned ? I agree that I used foul language but he infuriated me to do so. Please punish him as he is liable for it. And I am sorry for my foolishness.


If you thought people were harassing you, you should have reported the post. Who gave you the right to sling abuses onto people? I'm banning this user permanently, as you are trying to circumvent your ban. And if i catch you with another ID, ill permanently ban your old ID.

Enough offtopic posts..


----------

